# E-Mail Empfang Fehler!



## spex (2. März 2008)

Moin,

//EDIT: Title nicht aktuell hab den Thread editiert!



> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.gmx.net.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> ...



Diesen Fehler bringt mir GMX wenn ich versuche von GMX aus eine E-Mail an meinen Server zu senden.

Emails Abrufen (local gesendet) und von meinem Server versenden geht dabei aber einwandfrei.
Was könnte das sein?

Gruß - sp3x


----------



## zeroize (2. März 2008)

Hi,
ist das dein Emaildienst? Kann sein, dass du deine Spamabwehr ein wenig zu hart eingestellt hast und/oder deine Blacklist gmx gelistet hat?
Btw: telnet mit der eigenen IP unter Angabe von Port 25 (SMTP):

"550 RBL rejection: ..."


----------



## mrno (9. März 2008)

Hi sp3x,
der Fehlercode 550 sagt das er keine passende Mailbox findet. Ist dein Mailserver richtig konfiguriert? Senden von E-Mails geht ohne ein Postfach. Daher kannst du damit nur testen ob das versenden funktioniert. Über welchen Dienst rufst du deine E-Mails ab?

Hatte mal das gleiche Problem. Bei mir war es Postfix benutzte die Locale Benutzer Datenbank und der Cyrus Agend benutzte eine SASL-DB als Benutzerquelle. Da kann man dann auf ein Cyrus Account zugreifen und E-Mails abholen. Leider kann der Postfix nie E-Mails empfangen und die an Cyrus weiterleiten.


----------



## spex (18. Mai 2008)

Ich benutze Dovecot und Postfix in Verbindung mit einer MySQL Datenbank.
Hab das Ganze nach einem Tutorial eingestellt und installiert. Kann mir deshalb nicht erklären woran es liegen kann, da alles so funktionierte wie im Text beschrieben.

http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-etch/

Ein anderes Tutorial was ich abgearbeitet habe, brachte mich zu genau dem selben Fehler. (http://wiki.freakempire.de/doku.php/linux/virtueller_e-mail_server_unter_debian_etch_und_postfix)

Ich kanns mir einfach nicht erklären. Versenden geht, Empfangen nicht!


----------

